# M2npv-vm booting problems...



## NZA (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey guys this is my first post on the forum and I really needed ure help. I'm certain somebody here has got the solution to my problem locked in there cranium so here we go... 

Basically I've just bought a new computer im having some serious problems booting...

M2NPV-VM Motherboard (Onboard VGA)
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ (Socket AM2)
1Gb DDR2 800 (6400) Elixir (not on the QVL)
Colorsit 400W Psu (ver 2.00 ATX 12V) (pretty cheap tbh)
250Gb Seagate Barracuda 7200 STAII

Okay heres the problem - I hooked all the components from the list above up went to boot the computer and I get nothing, no POST, no signal to my monitor NOTHING . To the best of my knowledge I correctly connected all the components - I've built a few computers in the past and I wouldn't call my self an expert by any standards but I'm fairly computer literate. Most of the time the components will only fit in one orientation and I was reading the documentation for the hardware as I was gong through so i'm fairly certain everything is hooked up correctly.

The case I bought was pretty cheap (i was on a tight budget) and didn't come with a system speaker so I can't hear if I'm getting any beeps. I tried ripping the system speaker out the base of an old case I've got and connecting it to current one to try and get some sort of feedback from the mobo. One of the connectors on the speaker had come lose which I've rectified with some cellotape :-D (unfortunately I don't really have access to soldiering iron). Anyway I hooked up my make shift speaker and I still get ditto. I've now removed every component from the system apart from the CPU and heatsink (just cus I don't wanna mess about taking it on and off incase it ruins the thermal compound). 

I just don't know what to do at this point. The system boots up and sustains power so the PSU must be functional, connected correctly with adequate wattage. There is basically no components left in the system appart from the CPU so it can't be a memory issue. One thing I was unsure about is should the system boot with no components? I was under the impression it would boot but obviously wouldn't get past a POST/bios screen informing of the lack of memory or boot devices or whatever. Is that correct? 

Heres the only things I haven't tried that I can think of:
1.) Testing the makeshift system speaker I ripped from the old case - just make sure it is actually functional (any suggestions on how to do this easily??)
2.) Taking the motherboard out of the case and testing it in a grounded environment
3.) Clear the CMOS and try again
4.) Take the CPU out and try booting?

Any other suggestions - I think I might cry soon   

P.S. The monitor is def working cus I'm typing this message with it  .


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 6, 2007)

Double check all your connections, re-seat the CPU, use one stick of RAM. Take the HDD off for now, and the Optical drive. Just use what you need to POST. Clear the CMOS once you have everything ready to go. Let it run for a minute, then power down and change the jumper back. If it doesn't post after that, you might have a defective part. PSU can cause that to happen, because you usually get a beep code if it's the CPU/RAM or whatever. The board should have a system speaker on it already. If the board was shorting out, the PSU would shutdown, so I don't think it's that. If you have a PCI video card that you know works, also try that. Give it a try, and see what happens...


----------



## NZA (Apr 6, 2007)

The only component left on the system is the CPU which I have now reseated. I get the green LED on the motherboard when power is connected and when I turn it on all the fans whirl and stuff but nothing else happens. One other thing to mention - when I first pluged in the computer and turned it on I got an orange glow behind the power switch. After 10 seconds nothing happened so I switched it off unpluged it checked all my connections and  plugged it back in . Ever since I don't get any light come from behind the power switch  I'm now thinking I might have shorted something but how? after inspection everything was plugged in correctly  

I'm going to look into what the orange light means cus in all the illustration and pics I've seen of the case it is blue... 







http://manian.dreamwiz.com/board/view.asp?bid=A030301&no=442


----------



## djbbenn (Apr 6, 2007)

Well the board wont pass POST without RAM in it, so put a stick in it. If something is shorting out the PSU would cut out. The orange glow - I have no idea? Do you have another PSU to try? Try POSTing the board out of the case. If there's no power switch on the board, just use a screw driver to touch the power switch contacts, and that'll turn it on. Just the CPU, 1 RAM modual, PSU, and video + keyboard on the board. If nothing still happens, either the PSU or M/B is most likely to be gone.


----------



## Leaper (Apr 11, 2007)

I have experienced a similar no-POST boot-up/power-up problem in the past and just attended to one moments ago on the very MB indicated in this thread.  The problem in both cases had to do with the Front-side USB headers.

In my previous case with a Compaq Presario system, it turned out to be a shorted connection on the USB connector -- the user obviously tried to plug in the USB device upside down and forced it in bending the connection pins.

In my more recent case with the ASUS MB, I unplugged the USB header from the MB and the system powered up.

Not sure if this is of any help, but if you can try disconnecting the USB if you are using it and see if the system POST.

Cheers...Kent


----------



## NZA (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the input leaper I've sent the motherboard back to the company I bought it from now and there going to RMA it for me and let me know what the problem is. So frustrating when the computer doesn't give you any feedback about what the problem in any shape or form... not even a measly beep!!  

On the ASUS forum there were loads of people also having similar problems with this particular mobo. Some people had solutions but I pretty much tried every one plausible. Oh well... I sent the motherboard off today I'll let you know what response I get...


----------

